# Internet in Spain



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

We are soon to be leaving for Spain (via Italy & South of France) for Spain. It would it be nice to be able to use our laptop to stay in touch and to be able to use this forum, but importantly, of course, at a sensible cost. 

Is there a usb dongle, or such like, that we can purchase that would enable this to happen? To be able to use our laptop in the m/h would be a real plus point for us as we shall be in Spain until March 2009.

Any help as always is appreciated.

Roy & Barbara


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Heritage said:


> To be able to use our laptop in the m/h would be a real plus point for us as we shall be in Spain until March 2009.


There is a list of wified Spanish campsite here:

Spanish sites

though you have to sort them as they are not in country order.

Do you know where you will be staying ? My understanding is that many long termers sites now have wifi so a google might come up trumps.

Have a good winter and spare a thought for the rest of us- and keep in touch !

G


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I live here and have always been able to get wifi just drive near any town you will find hot spots,the Spanish don·t seem to bothered about encryption.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Most of the spanish sites we have used have WIFI on them. It costs around 30€ per month. A dongle will be expensive to run outside of the UK Unless you sign up for a contract in each country. This can be a bit of a minefield unless you can speak the lingo. Best way is to use campsite WIFI and skype for phone use when in spain.

steve & ann. -------------- teensvan.


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Like Hogan I live here and find that Wi-Fi is getting more and more available everywhere FREE. For example it has been announced that by November the Malaga will be a "Wi-Fi City" with every municipal/government building offering a connection zone. You will also find hundreds of cafes, shopping centres, book shops etc etc offering free access in towns and all along the Del Sol. In our town, Alhaurin El Grande, 20k inland from Malaga, I can almost sit anywhere and connect....

Most campsite charge though :roll:


----------

